# Music of the Revolution- The Revolution will be Heard !



## D528 (Jul 15, 2016)

This thread is for Political Revolutionary Music . I'll start off with a couple examples. Id love to hear what your listening too as well ....


----------



## D528 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)

K+ Canna


----------



## D528 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Rizlared (Aug 14, 2016)

Scrolled through the thread and almost all the input is yours D528...but you already know this.

I'm at work just now so can't listen or contribute really but I just wanted to thank you for keeping the thread alive.

Great subject for a music thread, I'll try and participate later (and also get the chance to hear some that you've shared)


----------



## D528 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Scrolled through the thread and almost all the input is yours D528...but you already know this.
> 
> I'm at work just now so can't listen or contribute really but I just wanted to thank you for keeping the thread alive.
> 
> Great subject for a music thread, I'll try and participate later (and also get the chance to hear some that you've shared)


Unfortunate. And Thank You !
Theres alot of great truthfull , how we live music today . I think its refreshing. Some may find truth offensive i guess...........That or me , lol.








 i like the blood diamond part. My name is Diamond and i wont wear Diamonds. lol.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 15, 2016)

excuse the obvious revolution tune but everything is relative.

"come mothers and fathers throughout the land, don't criticise what you can't understand"

mid sixties...that's more powerful than nwa saying fuck the police late 80s

So powerful


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 15, 2016)

This fella grew up surrounded by artistic types whilst his family was escaping Spain's Franco

He sings in Spanish, English and French.

I don't, so I have no idea what he's singing about but he mentions marijuana and that'll do for me.

He's excellent


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Rizlared (Aug 15, 2016)

D528 said:


> Unfortunate. And Thank You !
> Theres alot of great truthfull , how we live music today . I think its refreshing. Some may find truth offensive i guess...........That or me , lol.
> 
> 
> ...


the Palestine rap is fucking brilliant. great find

I like the sincerity of the second tune, production not to my taste but that's subjective


----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> the Palestine rap is fucking brilliant. great find
> 
> I like the sincerity of the second tune, production not to my taste but that's subjective


Juice rap news is awsome !!! Disl speaks truth !! Hes got a ways to go getting that production and engineering down better. Some are better than others. Theres a low bass level i noticed on a few of his songs. Maybe how they were uploaded. Dont really know. We came a long way since Simon and Garfunkle war songs. ,lol. Actually i read years ago that simon and garfunkle were asked to make a war song by someone but i cant remember the deal exactly. 
Theres alot of songs i'll post with production not quit on cue or the mix all fucked up but its the words i listen to mostly on this kinda stuff .. The message is more important to me now than ever before.. heres an example ,lol.


----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 21, 2016)

Lets expand and add some poetry.


----------



## D528 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Aug 25, 2016)

fuck you israel ! Fucking baby killing terrorist !


----------



## D528 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 23, 2016)

seams like its all about the pussie lately.. Trumps theme song. lol.


----------



## D528 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 11, 2016)

I been liking new NOFX 

awesome lyrics and bass line . sound tight when its loud and clear on a system









"The Marxist Brothers"

We meet in underground parking lots
And late night in coffee shops
With voices low unless we’re drunk
We've got hats and cop sunglasses
We question all that is wrong
We discuss conspiracy
Are we enemies of the state?
Or idealist bourgeoisie?

I’ll get this one, put it on my card
I get frequent flyer mileage
And a booklet of upgrades
So next time I visit the third world
I won’t have to fly second class
The people's revolution is gonna be a podcast <<<<

We took the bus to the anarchist book fair
I left the hybrid at home
I scored an extremely rare signed copy of the communist manifesto
We protested the G8, got maced by female police
In hot black uniforms and boots
I got one’s e-mail address

Still I’m waiting to see if my bid on eBay was enough
To get "Today’s Empires Are Tomorrow’s Ashes" on soviet red vinyl
It’s going on the wall next to "Tubthumper" and "The Battle Of Los Angeles"
Of Los Angeles


----------



## D528 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 12, 2016)

Time for commercial ,lol. This is for you Pence . tis the season for giving ,


----------



## D528 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 9, 2016)

This is music to my ears ! 








i think this is worth a repost at this time...


----------



## D528 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 8, 2017)

Cool thread.... fight the power, fuck the system!


----------



## D528 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 5, 2017)

Fuck you president chump !


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 12, 2017)

Your a" war pig child president" chump . You act like you got Cesare Borgia in your back pocket. lol


----------



## D528 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 12, 2017)

i see i have soem double post . Sorry , i got a payee for a reason ,lol.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 24, 2017)

D528 said:


> i see i have soem double post . Sorry , i got a payee for a reason ,lol.


It's cool. It's kinda your thread. It's only spam if you are repeating yourself or trolling..
About the thread; I don't agree with some of the more anti-isrealy and anti-america stuff. Especially because there is not always a distinction made btween the people and the governments. I am pro-anti-national but that includes the so called nation of islam equally. I have not against islamic religion anymore then i have against Christianity or any of the bloody religions that started as a means of controling populations. Some of the more radical burn the world stuff i don't agree with but i feel more like it comes from my brothers then some god save the Queen fascism. Anyway , love to spark one with you sometime


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 24, 2017)

Too late.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 24, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Too late.


I like her. She is on point. 
What's too late?


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 25, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> I like her. She is on point.
> What's too late?


Everything, it's all fucked.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 25, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Everything, it's all fucked.


we havn't lost the bees yet. i am not an optimist but i wanna be. still i don't think humanity the earth or life on earth has past the point of no return. don't watch dig . com if you tune in to the dark side or the revolution full time you will go mad. don't let the terrorists win by giving in.


----------



## D528 (Feb 26, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> It's cool. It's kinda your thread. It's only spam if you are repeating yourself or trolling..
> About the thread; I don't agree with some of the more anti-isrealy and anti-america stuff. Especially because there is not always a distinction made btween the people and the governments. I am pro-anti-national but that includes the so called nation of islam equally. I have not against islamic religion anymore then i have against Christianity or any of the bloody religions that started as a means of controling populations. Some of the more radical burn the world stuff i don't agree with but i feel more like it comes from my brothers then some god save the Queen fascism. Anyway , love to spark one with you sometime


thanks , i did post one i thought very much antisemitism crept in to it . "Internet troll" was the song. Please forgive me for that ! The song was correct but i get tired of jews being portaid as some big hook nosed creepyrat guy . wtf man ! None look like that in my family .lol. I had a hump in my nose till my moms ex cop boyfriend beat it off me. Im glad it was deleted by user. I get confused posting . i only got like 400 songs in my anti zionist anti -neocon anti world bank , anti-big paharma , anti monsanto ,anti-fascist , anti-islamophobe playlist. lol.
One thing i never let the gov do is ruin my day. Some people get angry when confronted with truth and the way things are going . I can laugh it off sit back and sigh. I refuse to live in fear ! like you said kinda , the govs terrorist love for all to live in fear! Well , i'm not that guy .......,


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)

D528 said:


> thanks , i did post one i thought very much antisemitism crept in to it . "Internet troll" was the song. Please forgive me for that ! The song was correct but i get tired of jews being portaid as some big hook nosed creepyrat guy . wtf man ! None look like that in my family .lol. I had a hump in my nose till my moms ex cop boyfriend beat it off me. Im glad it was deleted by user. I get confused posting . i only got like 400 songs in my anti zionist anti -neocon anti world bank , anti-big paharma , anti monsanto ,anti-fascist , anti-islamophobe playlist. lol.
> One thing i never let the gov do is ruin my day. Some people get angry when confronted with truth and the way things are going . I can laugh it off sit back and sigh. I refuse to live in fear ! like you said kinda , the govs terrorist love for all to live in fear! Well , i'm not that guy .......,


400-800 angry songs are gonna have at least half as many views on truth and propaganda. I just got into some of it that i wasn't exposed to yet; and much more to go. Megadeath was my first as a kid, then some stuff i didn't understand yet, then Propagandi was one of the first that resonated with my emerging views of politics and the world. I already knew their views where extreme and mine would grow more centrist. I was mostly right. There is extremism on pretty much all sides. Still there are valid points that go unanswered and they grow more extreme. I love music because for one thing the oppressors have never killed it dead. you find truth in music then go study.. i can't wait to hear some of the revolutionary music that is suppressed from cuba and else where. come check out my ban ignorance thread.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)

watching lol.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 3, 2017)

Lupe Fiasco - Words I Never Said ft. Skylar Grey [Music Video]




LOWKEY ft LUPE FIASCO, M1 (DEAD PREZ) & BLACK THE RIPPER - OBAMA NATION PART 2


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 5, 2017)

Atmosphere - Seismic Waves (Official Video)


----------



## D528 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 12, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/audioinsurrection/


----------



## D528 (Mar 16, 2017)

They didnt mention Mustaine , lol


----------



## D528 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 17, 2017)

AKALA - FIND NO ENEMY


----------



## D528 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 25, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> watching lol.


when israel starts bombing so do i. lol. So anytime i do multipull israel type stuff in one day that be the reason ...


----------



## Madrigal (Mar 25, 2017)

Great thread.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 25, 2017)

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/we-arundhati-roy/


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/we-arundhati-roy/


I'll match you , for those who missed it.




I'm watching right now .lol. Hey when i seen the cadillac my first thought was thier "STS "model.I see as " Service to Self ",lol.


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/we-arundhati-roy/


 Awsome stuff . Ive seen her before. You hit it outta the park !!!! i kinda failed though. Mine dont have the groovy music all the way through. lol.


----------



## Madrigal (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Killer Mike - "Reagan"




DJ Shadow - Nobody Speak (Feat. Run The Jewels)


----------



## esh dov ets (May 6, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 14, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 1, 2017)

since im the only one posting on this thread close it please.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 7, 2017)

a little change up....








Laughter is good medicine !


----------



## D528 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 16, 2017)

ok, those last two where hip hop for @D528 . heres some rock for @Olive Drab Green .


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 20, 2017)

M.I.A. - Finally


----------



## D528 (Jun 22, 2017)

from my favorite zionist .lol.woops , i take that back. 




theres a reason alot of countries ban u.s. food .lol. fuck sickness !


----------



## D528 (Jun 25, 2017)

hoepfully i didnt double up again. even skimming the thread im confused. fuck it .lol.


----------



## D528 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jul 22, 2017)

Unadikum ( I Call on You ) I call on you I clasp your hands I kiss the ground under your feet And I say: I offer my life for yours I give you the light of my eyes as a present and the warmth of my heart The tragedy I live is but my share of your tragedies I call on you I clasp your hands I was not humiliated in my homeland Nor was I diminished I stood up to my oppressors orphaned, nude, and barefoot I carried my blood in my palm I never lowered my flags I guarded the green grass over my ancestor’s graves I call on you I clasp your hands ---Tawfiq Zayyad (1929-1994)


----------



## D528 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 29, 2017)

D528 said:


>


----------



## D528 (Aug 1, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


bravo bravo !


----------



## D528 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## LetsGetSmiggidy (Aug 29, 2017)

Great stuff in here. I like this guy https://www.youtube.com/user/TheNarcicyst


----------



## D528 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 7, 2017)

Rap was rarely good to me Rap has always boxed me
Too often with pin and sheet in my room perched
I've never been geefrestyled I've never dared
I wanted to be MC but it was always only woman
It took years before I was aware of myself
Until I ne base and Fame had and then came the loss
For who gives the status around which they fought gladly
Above all, when one doubts itself finally becomes familiar
My role irritates me, she did so from the beginning
Well, I'd like to be known exclusively for dopes MCing
Dominance needs resistance and I am a top performer
Whoever is standing upright experiences much wind
I have nen names made Queerfeminist MC
Dis is my seventh release I've always loved rap
Always pumped and celebrated yet more hated
What would I have missed without these rapper rapists?
And it strikes them that I criticize what they are
Believe me, I'd rather not rub against me
But when I see shit then I have to call them
You do not even look at the criticism I'm not the bpjm
You want to draw everything you draw the pictures you draw
It is hard not for you to fail despite good will
And now does not say the society had made you to that
What you are, you are mighty men good night
Yeah I'm dumb enough I fall on it I'm gonna reign
You dominated the past ten years in my CV
Sure, I should be smarter and punish you with ignorance
And I do not want to make myself known about demarcation
Yes, I should stand over and just pass over
Focus on myself and choose my ways wiser
But it takes some to agree
In this eternal shit in this disgusting hype
You say that is only entertainment but for me it is violence
You know what I'm talking about you know
You have decided not to argue
And I run against walls, I shit laber too much
I feel powerless for you I'm just three holes
You are men you are the higher creatures
Losing the track already I'll waste your time
Shows a bit of disrespect shows what kind of men you are
My boys are ashamed of your image of femininity
And that you are so united in your manhood
Your children will punish you for one day with contempt
You have to bear your heritage as a burden
And the media is getting to you
You know exactly that you sell more with a scandal
Germany sees no reason structurally what transformation
But Germany is doing well anyway
And I calculate the socialization
But the result of shit must be so wicked
Others have also eaten dirt and are not idiots
Do you learn from the mistakes of others is not forbidden
I see the context I see the structures
But gay are not fagots and women are not whores
I see the basics of racism and vulnerability
But sexism and homophobia can not be the effects
Especially since so many of you are middle class and potatoes
The staging that they are hit hard by this life
Do not want to moralize and do not deny experience
But you refuse and I will not even nen change of power
Do not just want to feel shit shit when you sell shit
Bastard, Bitch. Spast, Hurensohn does not stir any more
You are not the mirror of society you are part of society
Start believing in yourselves and call it self-hatred
Ws distinguishes itself from her wins and I capitulate
I've been active for ten years now, I'm all too much
We have created structures ne ne own scene
But I poison myself is the antithesis
Do not have the strength of a Sarah Jones must determine the end
The revolution will not take place between these limbs
Looking back, it was an unequal battle from the beginning
My first track was initial for my downfall
I do not care if you find that I only rumheule here
I invite you to my head come but sometimes club
I am paranoid and reckon directly with a spruch of you
I'm brain and then you've got enough of me
You think I wear it hard that is not relevant
For me, life is an object
All that remains to me is my courage to weakness
When has a man ever doubted whether he is entitled to rap?


----------



## D528 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

Not sure if any of these have been posted yet but...











And last but not least one of the greatest political songs of this era in my personal opinion


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 27, 2017)

Not a song most would think of as "music of the revolution" but I think it works well


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 28, 2017)

Revolution? For what against what?
The Shaggs knew what was going on...

It doesn't matter what you do
It doesn't matter what you say
There will always be
One who wants things the opposite way

It doesn't matter where you go
It doesn't matter who you see
There will always be
Someone who disagrees

We do our best
We try to please
But we're like the rest
Whenever at ease

Oh the Rich people want what the Poor people's got
And the Poor people want what the Rich people's got
And the Skinny people want what the Fat people's got
And the Fat people want what the Skinny people's got
You can never please...anybo-haw-dy...in this world!


----------



## esh dov ets (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 8, 2018)




----------

